

Google+ launches poll today. What do you think of them? - BilalBudhani
https://plus.google.com/+DaveBesbris/posts/4e7wS1hhDUf

======
drewvolpe
If it takes off, this is going to create some really valuable data for Google
and give them a much better pitch for brands.

